# Double Smoked Cheese



## tropics (Sep 30, 2015)

Took advantage of some nice weather on Fri. and Sunday 9/25 9/27..Had 9 lbs. mozzarella 3 lbs of cheddar

3 hrs with corn cob pellets













100_2810.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 30, 2015






TBS













100_2811.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 30, 2015






Refrigerated for a day













100_2812.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 30, 2015






Cob and some hickory on Sunday













100_2860.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 30, 2015






smoked about 2 hrs.













100_2861.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 30, 2015






over night rest and the color is great













100_2863.JPG



__ tropics
__ Sep 30, 2015






Now we wait 

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 30, 2015)

Uh Oh !!

Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Double Smoked Cheese might not be safe!!

Better pack it all up & send it SSW for Testing!!

Bear


----------



## hoity toit (Sep 30, 2015)

Gawd, I bet it is gonna be good.... the cob and hickory combo is a winner !


----------



## b-one (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks great! I just got some corn cob pellets could you describe the flavor they  impart?


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Uh Oh !!
> 
> Looks Great !!
> 
> ...


Bear Thanks for the warning I'll check the P.O. to see about packing LOL

Thanks for the point

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> Gawd, I bet it is gonna be good.... the cob and hickory combo is a winner !


Dexter the smell was fantastic 

Thanks for dropping a line

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great! I just got some corn cob pellets could you describe the flavor they impart?


b-one it is a very mild mellow flavor,I have  only tasted it on my Kielbasa so for .

Richie


----------



## wade (Oct 1, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bear Thanks for the warning I'll check the P.O. to see about packing LOL
> 
> Thanks for the point
> 
> Richie


The only fully accredited testing facility is over here in the UK. I will send you the address


----------



## driedstick (Oct 1, 2015)

Dang it tropics that is going to be yummy!!!! Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you do 2hrs each day then?? 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## inkjunkie (Oct 1, 2015)

Only 2 hours? Last batch of cheese we smoked was 8 hours. Hopefully will be smoking some cheese this weekend, our stash is,running low. Thinking we may do 10 hours this time....


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Dang it tropics that is going to be yummy!!!! Nice job!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 hours first day

2 hours 2 nd day

DS it will be a few weeks but the color is developing

Thanks for the point

Richie


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Only 2 hours? Last batch of cheese we smoked was 8 hours. Hopefully will be smoking some cheese this weekend, our stash is,running low. Thinking we may do 10 hours this time....


3 hours first day

2 hours 2 nd day

IJ that sounds like a long time to smoke it

Good luck 

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 1, 2015)

Double smoked, now that's an interesting idea!  Gonna have to try that one.

It looks great from here.


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Double smoked, now that's an interesting idea!  Gonna have to try that one.
> 
> It looks great from here.


CB you know this part WAITING and waiting LOL

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 1, 2015)

tropics said:


> CB you know this part WAITING and waiting LOL
> 
> Richie


YEP!!!

I'll have to do this when the wife and boys aren't around!  They tend to forget that the stuff needs to mellow a bit before digging in!

I may have to put a false bottom in my beer frig to start hiding the aging cheeses!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 1, 2015)

> I may have to put a false bottom in my beer frig to start hiding the aging cheeses!


LOL That is exactly what I had to do and it works well. Pretty sad when you have to keep your cheese under lock and key 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 1, 2015)

we have done a doulble smoke a few times. typically it has always been during the colder months. the first smoke regardless of time ended up in our opinion too light of smoke and color. this was discovered after the 2-3 week rest. we went ahead and waited for better weather and did a second smoke. what we found is the second smokewe run about 1/4 - 1/3 less time  or the smoke flavor seems to overpower the cheese flavor. Just My Two Cents....

Keep On Smokin,

Tom


----------



## tropics (Oct 1, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> we have done a doulble smoke a few times. typically it has always been during the colder months. the first smoke regardless of time ended up in our opinion too light of smoke and color. this was discovered after the 2-3 week rest. we went ahead and waited for better weather and did a second smoke. what we found is the second smokewe run about 1/4 - 1/3 less time  or the smoke flavor seems to overpower the cheese flavor. Just My Two Cents....
> 
> Keep On Smokin,
> 
> Tom


Tom thanks that is good to know, I will see how mine develops using the cob pellets

Richie


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 1, 2015)

tropics said:


> Tom thanks that is good to know, I will see how mine develops using the cob pellets
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie,

FYI all my cheese is predominately Apple and or Pear (when available) pear was every where in Medford, glad I moved my stash with me up here. sometimes a little cherry or hicory (20% + or -) for some of the bolder cheeses such as cheddar.

everyone has talked these cob pellets so much I ordered some from Todd on the last order (wanted some peach as well, dust or pellets ) , that pesty  BO It will added to my  list due to the potential sweetness, well, it will be on next order. I have not tried them (cob) yet not knowing if it is a light smoke or heavy. what do most relate (wood wise) to it ??? think "Tastes Like Chicken"

now that I have it ,, now just what to throw it at??

Keep on Smokin,

Tom


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Thanks Richie,
> 
> FYI all my cheese is predominately Apple and or Pear (when available) pear was every where in Medford, glad I moved my stash with me up here. sometimes a little cherry or hicory (20% + or -) for some of the bolder cheeses such as cheddar.
> 
> ...


I would have to say it taste like a lite Alder.I used it on my Kielbasa last week and we enjoyed it.

Richie


----------



## old bones (Oct 2, 2015)

Wade said:


> The only fully accredited testing facility is over here in the UK. I will send you the address


Wade is a nice guy and I'm sure he can be trusted.  Sorry but the postage to the UK would be out of the question.  If you packed up half of each as a sample and mail it today, I'll get it by Monday and you'll get you results via email.    Plus!!   You'll be doing me a favor,  I'd like to make some cheese that looks and taste just like yours and this way I'll have something to compare mine too.      That cheese looks great!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 2, 2015)

Okay I'm going to settle this once and for all. The only place to have smoked cheese tested is on the Left Coast. So go ahead and send it on out ti the PNW and we'll let you know how it stacks up to the other weird things out here!


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 2, 2015)

Case,

You know the sad part is this guy is one of the more "normal' of the local Portland Scene....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 2, 2015)

tropics said:


> I would have to say it taste like a lite Alder.I used it on my Kielbasa last week and we enjoyed it.
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie,

sounds like maybe some fish in the future.....

Tom


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

Old Bones said:


> Wade is a nice guy and I'm sure he can be trusted.  Sorry but the postage to the UK would be out of the question.  If you packed up half of each as a sample and mail it today, I'll get it by Monday and you'll get you results via email.    Plus!!   You'll be doing me a favor,  I'd like to make some cheese that looks and taste just like yours and this way I'll have something to compare mine too.      That cheese looks great!!


Old Bones I couldn't let you risk your life like that.Thanks for the point I appreciate it.

Richie


----------



## gruesy (Oct 6, 2015)

I've been wanting to smoke some cheese but haven't gotten to it yet. Question...once smoked can it be frozen to keep for later? If so would I freeze right after smoking or let it set for a week in the fridge then freeze it? Thanks!

gruesy


----------



## driedstick (Oct 6, 2015)

gruesy said:


> I've been wanting to smoke some cheese but haven't gotten to it yet. Question...once smoked can it be frozen to keep for later? If so would I freeze right after smoking or let it set for a week in the fridge then freeze it? Thanks!
> 
> gruesy


Don't freeze!!!, after you smoke, rest in fridge day or two uncovered then vac pac and fridge, cheese will not go bad if there is no air getting to it, I have a couple packs from Aug 2013 in fridge no mold. Just make sure you have a good seal and you are good to go. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker.

DS


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Don't freeze!!!, after you smoke, rest in fridge day or two uncovered then vac pac and fridge, cheese will not go bad if there is no air getting to it, I have a couple packs from Aug 2013 in fridge no mold. Just make sure you have a good seal and you are good to go.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker.
> 
> DS


??? Yes cheese can be frozen, but it will depend on how much you are smoking and how long it will take you to eat it.

As DS says though you need to keep it uncovered in the fridge for at least 24 hours to allow the surface moisture to dry before packaging. You can then vac pac and keep for several weeks/months in the fridge. The dryer the cheese before you smoke the longer it will keep. Hard cheese like cheddar will keep months in the fridge - often longer.

If you smoke more than you can eat in a couple of months then yes freeze. I have done some blind tasting with unfrozen and frozen smoked cheese and although there was a slight difference in texture it was minimal. If fact the tasters actually preferred the texture of the frozen cheese ! 

Dont forger to let the smoked chese rest for a couple of weeks ( preferably 3) before eating. Just be mindful though that once you have tasted the smoked cheese, eating unsmoked cheese will never be the same again


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2015)

As DS and Wade said it is better just aged after you vac pack it.I froze some once and it was crumbly when I thawed it out.

Richie


----------



## driedstick (Oct 6, 2015)

tropics said:


> I froze some once and it was crumbly when I thawed it out.
> 
> Richie


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2015)

tropics said:


> I froze some once and it was crumbly when I thawed it out.


I have frozen it many times and it has not been particularly crumbly. I am not saying that others are wrong though because I think a lot is down to the type of cheese.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 6, 2015)

we find that from just a block vacuum packed in the refer and the same type block is frozen the difference is when we go to slice some of the cheeses they crumble (cheddar specifically). we have pre sliced a bunch of different cheeses, placed waxed patty sheets between them , vacuum packed them and then tossed into the freezer. we will pull some out in a few weeks to taste test against some blocks that are vacuum sealed and ones that are waxed. hen we will see if there s a noticeable difference.

Tom


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2015)

It really depends I think on whether you class a little more crumble as desirable or undesirable. As I mentioned before in my blind tasting (similar to the one above) the frozen cheese was a little more crumbly but the tasting guinea pigs (a bunch of chef friends) actually preferred the cheese that had been frozen. A slight crumble does not equate to a degredation of the cheese.


----------



## inkjunkie (Oct 6, 2015)

tropics said:


> As DS and Wade said it is better just aged after you vac pack it.I froze some once and it was crumbly when I thawed it out.
> Richie


Same here, frozen some once....never again. When we would try tograte it the block of cheese sort of fell apart into small clumps. When trying to grate those pieces it just continued to fall apart. 
The cheese we are using now was smoked on 6-16,have not noticed anything "off" about it in anyway. 
We are in the habit of letting it sit for a day or 3 in the fridge prior to vacuum sealing it. Keep some paper towels handy if any of it still has any surface moisture on it...
For fellow that thinks 10 hours is to much..batch we smoked last night was in heavy smoke for 8.5 hours. Cheese looks beautiful.  Have been trying to start a thread and post the pictures but my new "smart phone" has its own opinion on posting pixtures.













20151006_061224.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Oct 6, 2015





I'll be damned....it allowed me to post a picture


----------



## tropics (Oct 6, 2015)

Wade said:


> It really depends I think on whether you class a little more crumble as desirable or undesirable. As I mentioned before in my blind tasting (similar to the one above) the frozen cheese was a little more crumbly but the tasting guinea pigs (a bunch of chef friends) actually preferred the cheese that had been frozen. A slight crumble does not equate to a degredation of the cheese.


Wade I had no problem with taste,it was for the platter I was making.It did not suit the eye as being well plated.Thanks for sharing your view 

Richie


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2015)

tropics said:


> Wade I had no problem with taste,it was for the platter I was making.It did not suit the eye as being well plated.


Yes, what you are intending on doing with it will be a big factor too. We use a lot of the smoked cheese in cheese sauce, scrambled eggs and also to melt on top of other dishes. If you are only smoking enough for a month or so then keep it unfrozen but the frequent blanket comments that frozen smoked cheese is inferior cheese are just not true. Yes it is slightly different but depending on how you are going to use it it does not make it inferior. I have found that British cheddar (of which there are literally hundreds of varieties) generally also smoke and freeze slightly differently to US cheddar. Maybe your cows are less tolerant to cooler weather - at least the ones in New Jersey - LOL


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 6, 2015)

Wade said:


> It really depends I think on whether you class a little more crumble as desirable or undesirable. As I mentioned before in my blind tasting (similar to the one above) the frozen cheese was a little more crumbly but the tasting guinea pigs (a bunch of chef friends) actually preferred the cheese that had been frozen. A slight crumble does not equate to a degredation of the cheese.


Wade,

I agree with you. the frozen cheese tasted just fine, our problem was when the cheese crumbled it was difficult to slice thin for a sandwich, like spreading "Feta" .....not a pretty picture 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Tom


----------



## wade (Oct 6, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Wade,
> 
> I agree with you. the frozen cheese tasted just fine, our problem was when the cheese crumbled it was difficult to slice thin for a sandwich, like spreading "Feta" .....not a pretty picture
> 
> ...


Now smoked barrel aged Greek Feta. If you have not tried it then it is worth giving a go


----------



## ak1 (Oct 6, 2015)

IMO, there is no reason whatsoever to freeze cheese.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 6, 2015)

Wade said:


> Now smoked barrel aged Greek Feta. If you have not tried it then it is worth giving a go


You No have my undivided attention..

Tom


----------



## gruesy (Oct 7, 2015)

I really appreciate everyone's input. I really think that if it becomes a successful smoke then the cheese won't last long anyway. I guess I'll just have to smoke more often to keep it around. I can't wait to try it! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## inkjunkie (Oct 7, 2015)

gruesy said:


> I really appreciate everyone's input. I really think that if it becomes a successful smoke then the cheese won't last long anyway. I guess I'll just have to smoke more often to keep it around. I can't wait to try it! Thanks again everyone!


Have you tried smoking butter yet? It is out of this world....just have to pay close attention to the temperature...


----------



## gruesy (Oct 7, 2015)

No, I haven't tried butter but I will add it to my list of must do's! Thanks!


----------



## wade (Oct 7, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Have you tried smoking butter yet? It is out of this world....just have to pay close attention to the temperature...


Yes smoked butter really works well. It is subtle though so not something to cook with. The people I supply it to predominantly use it as a garnish as the food is served.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156589/smoked-butter-q-view


----------



## wade (Oct 7, 2015)

AK1 said:


> IMO, there is no reason whatsoever to freeze cheese.


IMO, there is no reason whatsoever to support football - but I understand that somewhere some misguided people do


----------



## inkjunkie (Oct 7, 2015)

Wade said:


> IMO, there is no reason whatsoever to support football - but I understand that somewhere some misguided people do :biggrin:
> :lurk:


What's this "football" you speak of?


----------



## tropics (Oct 7, 2015)

Oh Boy


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2015)

WOW is all I can say this was well worth the wait,just shy of 3 months it is silky smooth creamy.I give it an OMG even my wife says it.

Merry X-Mas everyone

Richie & Aurea


----------



## mowin (Dec 24, 2015)

I've been waiting almost 3 months for your " I can't wait no longer" post.  Only to see no pics. Whats up with that?  :biggrin:

Glad it tastes better than expected.   Thumbs Up. I'm gonna have to try this cobb stuff..lol


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2015)

mowin said:


> I've been waiting almost 3 months for your " I can't wait no longer" post. Only to see no pics. Whats up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. I did take pics so here you go.

With some home made Salami and Roasted Peppers













100_3396.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 25, 2015


















100_3398.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 25, 2015






Merry X-Mas Richie


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks delicious. I just put down 12 pounds on the 13th so not quite ready for Christmas but should be good to go for New Years and later.


----------



## old bones (Dec 25, 2015)

That looks good enough to send as a gift....   Hint!!   

I'm on my last brick so I'll be making more real soon.  Hope to try some butter also..  

I'd be proud to post that picture...   Looks Great!!  

John


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2015)

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Looks delicious. I just put down 12 pounds on the 13th so not quite ready for Christmas but should be good to go for New Years and later.


That is a nice load of Cheese Enjoy it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2015)

Old Bones said:


> That looks good enough to send as a gift....   Hint!!
> 
> I'm on my last brick so I'll be making more real soon.  Hope to try some butter also..
> 
> ...


John as you can see I do exist Ho-Ho-Ho Gifts have all been delivered already.Thanks for the point

Merry X-Mas Richie


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 25, 2015)

tropics said:


> That is a nice load of Cheese Enjoy it
> 
> Richie


Replenishing my stock. I got a late start on the smoked cheese and spices for Christmas so I had to steal from my stash to mail people.


----------

